# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Spindle Shino 2,2kw - biến tần 3,7kw.  Mua rồi giờ lại cần bán.

## TBK-11

Mua, để đã mấy tháng trời, lâu lâu lấy ra test chạy chơi rồi lại cất vào. Nay quyết định bán để thu hồi vốn luôn. 
(Còn bộ combo XYZ tháo máy công nghiệp TC-215 như trước em đấu giá nữa (thua bộ đấu giá tí là visme Z không ngon, bị rơ). Bác nào có thích thì bảo em.

Trước mua em spindle của bác hung1706.
Xin phép copy giới thiệu, hình ảnh em spindle của bác hung1706:

Em spindle Shino thần thánh, made in Japan. Do em này khá nặng mà em hay chạy gỗ nên thay spindle TQ vào chạy cho đỡ phí, tháo ra thì để không xài nên lại càng phí hơn. Cho ra đi tiếc lắm, bác nào hốt thì hốt lẹ nha 
Thông số sơ bộ: khá là nặng gần gấp 2 em 2.2kw của chị-na, 2.2kw 15k Rpm, 200v-300hz, giải nhiệt gió. Em nó đã được cân bằng động lại nên có thể lên 24k Rpm, nhưng chạy tàn tàn thì ăn Nhôm ngọt xớt . Em nó sử dụng collet Riken 12, có chén thẳng hạ bậc 10 nên kẹp dc dao 10 và 12, muốn kẹp dao nhỏ hơn thì dùng thêm cán collet er11 kẹp dao từ 7 trở xuống. Em đã test trên gỗ và nhôm (Nhôm chỉ thử test 1 vài lần, kết quả bóng cứ như đánh bóng...í lộn đánh láng ) ) chạy vài tiếng mà chỉ nóng nóng có thể sờ tay vào chứ không nóng ran .
Giá ra đi 4tr tặng kèm cán collet er11 (đã đi tiện lại nên runout dưới 1 vạch ) cho hoàn chỉnh. 
Lưu ý: Em nó mất cái nắp che phía sau đít nên các bác kiếm cái gì che cho em nó nhé, chớ để trần truồng rất nguy hiểm

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/53...#ixzz3wxCZPz12

Em spindle như lúc em mua của bác hung1706 (mất nắp đuôi và chốt thay dao).
Đi kèm *Spindle Shino 2,2kW* là biến tần *FUJI 3,7kW 220v 3PH*. Ngoại hình bao đẹp. Xin nợ hình. Em đã test (điện 220v 1PH) chạy ngon với em spindle. Spindle chạy rất êm. (Mới thử chạy 300Hz trở xuống, test chạy không tải chỉ ấm ấm).
Biến tần FUJI FVR3 - 7E9S - 2
Mượn tạm hình trên mạng. 

Cuối cùng là giá cho ra đi nhanh gọn cho spindle trên và biến tần Fuji 3,7kW:  *7tr*. 
LH: 0163 tám 293 020.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## TBK-11

Cuối năm rồi hàng hóa ế ẩm ghê. Hàng hiếm, hàng ngon, giá mềm vẫn ế được.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

BÁc tẻ ra bán lẻ xem sao?

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

> BÁc tẻ ra bán lẻ xem sao?


Dạ, em bán chung luôn biến tần về khỏi mất công mua biến tần nữa ạ. 
Nếu anh em nào cần xé lẻ thì cứ bảo em ạ.

----------


## TBK-11

Up, tiếc rất tiếc nhưng cũng phải bán lo việc khác. Để tạm gác lại.

FIX giá đẹp cho anh em nào cần bộ spindle chất này.      * 6tr700k*.
Bác nào có thể lấy, chuyển khoản trước 24h hôm nay, em fix thêm 100k, còn *6tr600k*.
LH: 0163 tám 293 020.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## truongkiet

Quan tâm combo xyz cho a thông tin và giá

----------


## TBK-11

> Quan tâm combo xyz cho a thông tin và giá


A xem bộ đó ở đây nhé. Song sinh với bộ e đấu giá. Chỉ có chút vấn đề là cây visme Z bị rơ, thiếu khớp nối visme Z, không ngon như cây visme Z bộ đấu giá. Còn lại hoàn hảo.
Giá bán *8tr* (Lúc trước e mua 8tr5).
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/59...rame-chuan-dep
E tính dựng lâu rồi, dùng với bộ spindle trên mà rồi cũng để nằm đó.
Thanks.

----------


## truongkiet

A mun mua lun cả xác máy e có ko

----------


## TBK-11

> A mun mua lun cả xác máy e có ko


Dạ không a. E có bộ như trên thôi a.

----------


## truongkiet

Cho a xin dia chi rảnh a ghé xem

----------


## TBK-11

> Cho a xin dia chi rảnh a ghé xem


Rảnh a ghé trường SPKT bảo em. Có gì trước khi ghé bảo em nhé.

----------


## truongkiet

Ok..........

----------


## TBK-11

FIX giá cực đẹp, lại chịu lỗ, cho các bác nào vẫn đang lưỡng lự. *6tr5* cho cả spindle-biến tần.
Em cần tiền gấp, ưu tiên trong ngày. Sẽ bao ship Phương Trang cho bác nào chuyển tiền trong ngày hôm nay.
 :Frown:   :Frown: 
LH: 0163 tám 293 020.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## TBK-11

Mã biến tần, có anh hỏi.

----------


## TBK-11

Hàng vẫn còn, up, fix giá, lỗ nặng. *6tr4* cho anh em quan tâm.
Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Theo em thì bác nên kiếm nut, collet và cái chụp đuôi motor đi rồi hãy bán, chắc chắn giá sẽ cao hơn kha khá.

Cái chụp đuôi không phải chỉ bảo vệ cánh quạt không đâu, nó chính là cái buồng đổi hướng gió từ ly tâm sang dọc trục để thổi vào mấy cái cánh tản nhiệt. Không có cái này thì cánh quạt chả còn tác dụng gì hết, chạy là cháy motor luôn chứ không chỉ ấm ấm thôi đâu.

Thanks.

----------


## TBK-11

> Theo em thì bác nên kiếm nut, collet và cái chụp đuôi motor đi rồi hãy bán, chắc chắn giá sẽ cao hơn kha khá.
> 
> Cái chụp đuôi không phải chỉ bảo vệ cánh quạt không đâu, nó chính là cái buồng đổi hướng gió từ ly tâm sang dọc trục để thổi vào mấy cái cánh tản nhiệt. Không có cái này thì cánh quạt chả còn tác dụng gì hết, chạy là cháy motor luôn chứ không chỉ ấm ấm thôi đâu.
> 
> Thanks.


Dạ, thanks ý kiến của a. Tại cũng đang cần tiền gấp nên mới phải bán. Còn thật sự giá trị của bộ này so với giá em đưa có lẽ cao hơn nhiều.

Bộ spindle đã có nút, collet như trên bài viết.
Còn nắp đuôi không có cánh quạt giải nhiệt không có tác dụng là không đúng rồi. Theo em nó chỉ giảm tác dụng tản nhiệt thôi, em đã test chạy khá lâu nhưng spindle chỉ ấm ấm thôi. 
Trước bác hung1706 cũng đã chạy trên máy nên có thể yên tâm.
Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cái nắp đúng là có tác dụng đổi hướng gió ngang sang dọc trục, bác chạy không tải nên nó vậy thôi, bác test đơn giản như thế này, chạy sinpdle lên, để tay ngang chổ cánh quạt xem gió thế nào, xong để tay ngay chổ mấy cái rãnh giải nhiệt ở xung quanh spindle xem luồn gió thế nào. Cái nắp đem ra thợ gò làm cũng dễ thôi. Con này mà dùng colet nut phổ thông chút cũng dễ đi, phải dùng đầu nối ER xuống thì chán phèo.
Nếu muốn đặt cái nắp motor thì ra Nguyễn Chí Thanh có chổ gò.

----------


## TBK-11

> Cái nắp đúng là có tác dụng đổi hướng gió ngang sang dọc trục, bác chạy không tải nên nó vậy thôi, bác test đơn giản như thế này, chạy sinpdle lên, để tay ngang chổ cánh quạt xem gió thế nào, xong để tay ngay chổ mấy cái rãnh giải nhiệt ở xung quanh spindle xem luồn gió thế nào. Cái nắp đem ra thợ gò làm cũng dễ thôi. Con này mà dùng colet nut phổ thông chút cũng dễ đi, phải dùng đầu nối ER xuống thì chán phèo.
> Nếu muốn đặt cái nắp motor thì ra Nguyễn Chí Thanh có chổ gò.


Cảm ơn a.
Em đã thử test hướng gió, không có nắp chắn nhưng vẫn có gió đi xuống rãnh giải nhiệt. Còn collet thì như nội dung bài viết.
Collet Riken 12, có chén thẳng hạ bậc 10 nên kẹp dc dao 10 và 12, muốn kẹp dao nhỏ hơn thì dùng thêm cán collet er11 kẹp dao từ 7 trở xuống. Đã so, runout rất nhỏ, dưới 1 vạch.
P/s: Đã có mấy bác đặt mua spindle không từ lúc em mới đăng. Chỉ là em muốn bán chung cả bộ với biến tần cho nhanh, chưa muốn xé lẻ nên chưa đi.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## TBK-11

Em FIX giá lần cuối cho cả bộ spindle - biến tần  =* 6tr2*.
Giá cuối cho cả bộ, bác nào thích nhanh tay gọi em. 0163 tám 293020.

Nếu không bác nào lấy, ngày mai e sẽ cho em spindle lên đường theo các bác đã hỏi. Sẽ chỉ còn lại biến tần.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## hung1706

Hì em xin có tí bổ sung cho bác chủ nhé.
1. Con này đã cân bằng động chạy trên 10k rpm (cái vành nhôm trên cốt spindle là cân bằng động ấy, đừng em yêu khoa học mà tháo ra nhá). Khi còn trên máy em thì em nó chạy cực kì mượt, em chỉ cho chạy 8h/ngày (không liên tục). Nên chất lượng còn rất ok...vào tay bác chủ thì em nghĩ chắc bác chưa gá lên máy hay em yêu khoa học gì đâu nhỉ  :Big Grin: 
2. Cái nắp che có tác dụng là bảo vệ cho bàn tay yêu quý của các bác đấy ạ, cánh quạt nó chém phát thì ngọt xương luôn nên phải có, khi bán lại em đã dặn bác chủ là kiếm cái motor bơm nước cũ nào có cái nắp vừa nó thì lụm thay vào cho đúng bộ. Hồi lúc em xài thì em gắn cái nắp to hơn tí để hút gió giải nhiệt + giảm tiếng ồn cũng là 1 tác dụng của cái nắp nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì nhiều vì em nó tản nhiệt cánh trên thân nên chạy chỉ ấm ấm, bác nào lo sợ cháy thì sắm cho em nó cái quạt vi tính gắn vào là chạy cả ngày  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
3. Collet các thứ...con spin này kiếm cái nào xà collet nào phổ thông thì giá nó không phổ thông đâu ạ. Huống chi chả có ai thèm bán vì giấu hết roàn  :Smile: ). Kẹp dao đến 12 thì chơi mát trời hết các môn roài, dao nhỏ như điêu khắc thì kẹp cán ER11 (em đã tiện lại rồi nên không sợ run out hay rung gì).
Em thấy giá vậy đẹp roài, biến tần 3.7kw cũng 3tr2 rồi còn gì mà chê chán nhỉ  :Confused:

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

> Hì em xin có tí bổ sung cho bác chủ nhé.
> 1. Con này đã cân bằng động chạy trên 10k rpm (cái vành nhôm trên cốt spindle là cân bằng động ấy, đừng em yêu khoa học mà tháo ra nhá). Khi còn trên máy em thì em nó chạy cực kì mượt, em chỉ cho chạy 8h/ngày (không liên tục). Nên chất lượng còn rất ok...vào tay bác chủ thì em nghĩ chắc bác chưa gá lên máy hay em yêu khoa học gì đâu nhỉ 
> 2. Cái nắp che có tác dụng là bảo vệ cho bàn tay yêu quý của các bác đấy ạ, cánh quạt nó chém phát thì ngọt xương luôn nên phải có, khi bán lại em đã dặn bác chủ là kiếm cái motor bơm nước cũ nào có cái nắp vừa nó thì lụm thay vào cho đúng bộ. Hồi lúc em xài thì em gắn cái nắp to hơn tí để hút gió giải nhiệt + giảm tiếng ồn cũng là 1 tác dụng của cái nắp nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì nhiều vì em nó tản nhiệt cánh trên thân nên chạy chỉ ấm ấm, bác nào lo sợ cháy thì sắm cho em nó cái quạt vi tính gắn vào là chạy cả ngày 
> 3. Collet các thứ...con spin này kiếm cái nào xà collet nào phổ thông thì giá nó không phổ thông đâu ạ. Huống chi chả có ai thèm bán vì giấu hết roàn ). Kẹp dao đến 12 thì chơi mát trời hết các môn roài, dao nhỏ như điêu khắc thì kẹp cán ER11 (em đã tiện lại rồi nên không sợ run out hay rung gì).
> Em thấy giá vậy đẹp roài, biến tần 3.7kw cũng 3tr2 rồi còn gì mà chê chán nhỉ


Thanks anh hung1706 đã cho thêm thông tin. E mua về chỉ có gắn vô biến tần mở chạy lên xem cho vui chứ em không động chạm gì cả ạ. Thấy nó là thích ngay nên hôm anh vừa đăng bán là em mua ngay ạ. Em test chạy rất êm, rất thích. Em đã test chạy max 300Hz.

Có việc cần nên mới đem lên bán, bán lỗ vốn luôn để thu hồi tiền cho việc khác chứ không chắc ôm đó chứ cũng không bán chứ k nói là bán giá như này.
Chỉ có *6tr2* cho bộ spindle-biến tần quá tuyệt. Bác nào thích liên hệ em. 0163 tám 293020.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Tuanlm

chẹp chẹp , rẻ hơn cả đồ China. Mình cũng muốn ôm nhưng đã dzớt hai em heo mọi rồi.

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

Tình hình là bể gạch của bác Nguyen Tuan. Bác nào yêu rước hộ em. Fix giá cực đẹp, lỗ nặng luôn còn chỉ *6tr* cho ra đi nhanh gọn.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## emptyhb

> Tình hình là bể gạch của bác Nguyen Tuan. Bác nào yêu rước hộ em. Fix giá cực đẹp, lỗ nặng luôn còn chỉ *6tr* cho ra đi nhanh gọn.
> Cảm ơn.



Giờ mua 1 con 2.2Kw của TQ + biến tần đã hơn số tiền này rồi  :Confused:  mà ăn nhôm thì sao địch được. Tiếc là em đang ôm mấy con đầu cắt rồi, không em cũng lấy luôn.

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

Đã lỗ, lố rồi cho tới luôn.  Tiếc nhưng cũng phải bán.         

*6 triệu - bao ship Phương Trang luôn.*

Quá bèo cho 1 bộ spindle-biến tần ngon như này.

----------


## thuhanoi

Sao lại bán đúng vào thời điểm này nhỉ - ra tết đi
_"Đang khi lửa réo cơm sôi, con thì đòi bú chồng đòi tòm tem..."_

----------


## TBK-11

Đã xong. Cảm ơn.

----------

